# Via Rail's Ocean



## Bonser (Oct 22, 2019)

We just detrained from Via's Ocean having traveled its entire route in a Large Bedroom for Two, aka a Drawing Room, from Halifax to Montreal. What a fabulous experience. First of all, it was so roomy. We could change clothes simultaneously, something nearly impossible to do on either Amtrak's or Via's bedrooms. We slept on the same level beds. No climbing up to the top. The beds had crisp sheets and warm comforter. The Park car had all the comforts of home without the cost of Via's Prestige class on the Canadian. The large bedroom for two is a tough one to book as there is only one on each train but it's sure worth the search. Best train trip ever.


----------



## jiml (Oct 22, 2019)

Tom Booth said:


> We just detrained from Via's Ocean having traveled its entire route in a Large Bedroom for Two, aka a Drawing Room, from Halifax to Montreal. What a fabulous experience. First of all, it was so roomy. We could change clothes simultaneously, something nearly impossible to do on either Amtrak's or Via's bedrooms. We slept on the same level beds. No climbing up to the top. The beds had crisp sheets and warm comforter. The Park car had all the comforts of home without the cost of Via's Prestige class on the Canadian. The large bedroom for two is a tough one to book as there is only one on each train but it's sure worth the search. Best train trip ever.


Doing the same in 2 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 22, 2019)

I read somewhere that that train is going to go back to an all-BUDD consist. The Ren cars are going to be withdrawn.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 22, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> I read somewhere that that train is going to go back to an all-BUDD consist. The Ren cars are going to be withdrawn.



Are you trying to entice me to take the Ocean again


----------



## Anderson (Oct 22, 2019)

Given that the _Canadian_ is down to 2x/week, it makes sense that they could support going all-Budd for both trains (since one in-season _Canadian_ is probably equivalent to 2-3 _Oceans)._


----------



## jiml (Oct 22, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> I read somewhere that that train is going to go back to an all-BUDD consist. The Ren cars are going to be withdrawn.


VIA won't have enough Budd cars to do this year-round until the Siemens trainsets arrive and free up HEP-2 coaches from the corridor services. They can "cobble together" a trainset of Budd sleepers and Renaissance coaches or one entire Budd consist, as they have done on several occasions, but having Ocean trainsets fully Budd-equipped would be a stretch during the summer. Mid and off seasons would a lot easier as some Budd coaches could be recovered from other routes.


----------



## Skyline (Oct 24, 2019)

I took the Ocean all the way, both ways, in August. A good experience both ways. However, there must be one trainset which I had eastbound (mixed Ren and Budd) that has some rolling stock that could use a refresh. Hopefully that gets done within their upcoming plans. 

By refresh, I mean replacing carpeting that is dirty and frayed and similar aesthetics. Three sleepers also seemed to have plumbing issues which caused a stench for those assigned to it and the rest of us while walking through.

The return westbound trip had a better aesthetic, no problems I could perceive.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Oct 24, 2019)

Skyline said:


> I took the Ocean all the way, both ways, in August. A good experience both ways. However, there must be one trainset which I had eastbound (mixed Ren and Budd) that has some rolling stock that could use a refresh. Hopefully that gets done within their upcoming plans.
> 
> By refresh, I mean replacing carpeting that is dirty and frayed and similar aesthetics. Three sleepers also seemed to have plumbing issues which caused a stench for those assigned to it and the rest of us while walking through.
> 
> The return westbound trip had a better aesthetic, no problems I could perceive.



When I rode the Canadian the coaches and the coach dome were in REALLY rough shape. They looked like they hadn't been touched since the late 70's or early 80's. When people talk about how great VIA keeps their equipment vs. Amtrak I'm always like "ahhh so you stayed in first class the whole trip?" 

I do need to ride the Ocean while I can... I know I'm glad I rode the Canadian before they made all the silly rules about Park Car access.


----------

